# Fudge will not set



## fltim35 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hello everyone.

I tried to make fudge, but it is not setting and it is still very sticky.  It might be the humidy here.  I want to know if there is anything I can do with it.  I dont want to throw it away.  I would appreciate any advice.

tim


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2003)

H tim,

I don't know anything at all about fudge.  Hopefully someone can come to the rescue!!


----------



## Reese (Dec 7, 2003)

It might be the humidity, maybe you can stick it in the fridge to see if it sets, last time I made fudge having the heat on in the house it took all day to set cause I didnt have enough room in my fridge.
Hopefully things worked out for you.


----------



## fltim35 (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.  After having it in the fridge all night long with no luck I decided to use it as an ice cream topping.  It has the same consistency.  Then Ill just try it again this afternoon


----------

